# PT24/7 pro ds Question???



## kthiltgen (Sep 6, 2009)

I recently purchased this pistol and noticed that it does not have the heinie sights. Is this something I should contact taurus about? It has the Plain 3 white dot sights. I would like to have the straight 8's. Thanks!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

AFAIK only certain models of the 24/7 come with the Heine Straight 8 sights.

you can purchase direct from Heine: http://www.heinie.com/taurus.php


----------



## kthiltgen (Sep 6, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> AFAIK only certain models of the 24/7 come with the Heine Straight 8 sights.
> 
> you can purchase direct from Heine: http://www.heinie.com/taurus.php


I was just wondering if that were the case. I put 25 more rounds through my 24/7 .40 this afternoon and it sure is fun to shoot. Other than my Ruger Mark II, I have not shot many pistols and I have been putting my 15 round clip into a softball size group at 15+- yards so I am very pleased with that for my first larger calliber pistol. My lil Mark II sure is a shooter too!


----------



## socket462 (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine didnt have those Heine's either-- 3 dot sight is what I got. I don't mind though, as I have heard mixed opinions on the straight 8's- I like the traditional's just fine.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mine had the three dot. I swapped them out with Tru-Glow fiber optic sights, red rear and green front. Great sight picture. I just put up an auction on GunBroker for 5 24/7 15 round mags, cheap.


----------

